# X-ray codes



## dballard2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

If a patient presents with leg pain and x-rays of the leg are taken and the end result is muscle cramps due to dehydration. Is the dehydration enough to cover the x-ray or would you need to add a screening V code? Thanks.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 28, 2008)

check your LCD's lists.
(I'm not sure where you're at or which xray procedure code was used or I would have helped a bit more)


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 28, 2008)

I would code it as leg pain since that is why the xrays were performed.


----------



## mbort (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree with Lisa.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## dmaec (Jul 28, 2008)

I thought the leg pain / dehydration was a given (I'd code both)- and you were looking to find out if they were  covered dx's... (that's why I pointed you in the direction of the LCD's - to see if leg pain / dehydration were  covered dx's for what ever xray was done)


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks.  I will check my LCDs.  I appreciate you pointing me in the correct direction.


----------

